# Chaddesden Culvert,Derby.



## johno23 (May 25, 2008)

After a call from Ashless and a thorough appraisal of the incoming weather,Our team consisting of Ashless,
Johno23,Drama Queen,Timewarp and Kaputnik assembled at our RV point to have a look at Chaddesden Culvert in Derby.After a reassessment of the first point of access we headed to the second.After a brief exchange of hostilities with cheeky,nosey,stone throwing lads we commenced our tour.Here are a few of my pictures.





Taking refuge from incoming bricks,local rabble have no respect for urbex




Approx 100 metres in.




First part is of modern concrete construction.




Ashless and Kaputnik venture into the abyss.




Infeed drain roughly cut in from nearby newbuild estate.




Halfway in and it changes to very new inspection chamber.




We coudnt budge this cover to see where we were




Wonder what happened to the rest of this vehicle




You find the strangest things in these culverts




The second part is of corrugated iron,even on the floor,tricky to walk on




Small waterfall,old meets new




The infall, we did it back to front




Exit into leafy glade,(aka) the jungle,JOHNO lived up to his signature here and fell in the river




We were careful not to disturb the residents on the way back

Apart from the chavs chucking rocks at us and Johno falling in the drink,it was a very pleasant little explore.
More pictures from rest of team to follow.


----------



## ashless (May 25, 2008)

JOHNO23 said:


> Apart from the chavs chucking rocks at us and Johno falling in the drink,it was a very pleasant little explore.
> More pictures from rest of team to follow.



Indeed it was, bloomin pesky Chaddites! Anyway here are my pics... 

















Hehehe


----------



## Kaputnik (May 25, 2008)

it was a pleasant sunday wander, like the pics folks! here's a few of mine .....















wish my camera had a longer 'long' exposure! 4 secs just ain't enough for very impressive torch trails.....






a good intro to culverts, this one, for those in the area. makes you want to try a real long half day explore one, though


----------



## Foxylady (May 26, 2008)

Nice site and pics guys. Like seeing the different materials, etc, used in this one. 
Johno, I totally empathise! Can't recall how many times I've been walking along keeping my eyes open for pillboxes and walking straight into puddles and small streams!


----------



## Sabtr (May 27, 2008)

Well done for cracking on and getting the job done.  Some nice pictures there. I've never experienced stone throwing chavs - yet!
The corrugated section is unusual. I wonder why it was done like that??


----------



## digitalxspace (May 27, 2008)

Great report guys and great pics


----------



## Kaputnik (May 27, 2008)

Sausage said:


> The corrugated section is unusual. I wonder why it was done like that??


maybe it's just a cheaper, or longer lasting option than concrete or brickwork


----------



## discobean (May 28, 2008)

if only i had wellies.....or money..id prefer money but anyways ...cool pics wished i coulda been there thanks to ashless for the invite ...ill try my hardest to come to the next one....altho i just bought rock band so i need more money again


----------

